# Look 753 Hinault-La Vie Claire frame



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

I have one of these 56 C-C (not mine in the photo, but mine is in excellent shape) I bought it in 1989 used.

Does anyone have any info on these? I used to have the geometry in an old look brochure that I have since lost. I remember 56c-c seat, 56 c-c top, and angles of 73.5, 73(cant remember which was seat, which was head...) Anyone have specs? Ive also heard that these were built by Motobecane, others have said Gitane, still others Scapin. I believe it was Motobecane, but does anyone know for sure? Emails to Look have yielded nothing. Any info would be most appreciated!!

I was somewhat shocked to hear its maybe worth only about $3-400? Surprising given that only 500 or so were made.

Its EASILY the best riding frame I have ever been on. The thing is magical as anyone who has ridden 753 will attest to. I've been on Colnagos, Pinarellos, Look carbons... You name it... 753 is very special.

Are the assessments of its value correct? If so Im tempted to build it up and enjoy riding the hell out of it. Any suggestions here? Retire it? Ride it?

Thanks!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Hey. that's my bike..........

I've searched for years trying to find out who made them..No luck....

As for value, I beleive they will increase in value....Old steel is very popular now and, as you say, it's a great frameset..

Build it and ride ......


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Or sell it to me and I will build it up and ride it.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I would ride the snot out of that! I haven't seen too many all steel Looks. Nice!


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Hey. that's my bike..........





slegros said:


> (not mine in the photo, but mine is easily in as good or better shape)


i think he just dogged your bike.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

wouldn't worry about true value cause it's only worth as much as any given person at any given minute will pay. Sounds like you really like it so ride it. It isn't going to depreciate much more, if at all.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

moschika said:


> i think he just dogged your bike.


LOL...I just noticed that......Considering mine is fully restored and ridden once per year, I'd like to see his...:thumbsup:


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Whatever bike it is. Even "show bikes", they all deserved to be truly enjoyed by riding. 

Oooooogling is fun, riding is funner.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> LOL...I just noticed that......Considering mine is fully restored and ridden once per year, I'd like to see his...:thumbsup:


Sorry!! My Appologies!!! No offence intended!!! 

I just noticed in the photo the red on the top tube appears to be scratched, mine has no scratches that would be noticeable in a photo from that distance.... Id happily post photos, but am now in Japan with the frame in storage in Canada... 

Thanks for your help and advice!!!


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like a flash reflection to me. Are those Mistral rims?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

slegros said:


> Sorry!! My Appologies!!! No offence intended!!!
> 
> I just noticed in the photo the red on the top tube appears to be scratched, mine has no scratches that would be noticeable in a photo from that distance.... Id happily post photos, but am now in Japan with the frame in storage in Canada...
> 
> Thanks for your help and advice!!!



No worries at all......welcome to RBR....it's great to have you.........FWIW, that is a reflection not a scratch.......


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

dmar836 said:


> Looks like a flash reflection to me. Are those Mistral rims?



You are correct on both counts....it is a flash reflection and those are Mistral rims


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I think Dave's La Vie Claire Look was one of the first great retro bikes I saw when I started hanging out here...

Still think it is a complete classic!


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

slegros said:


> Sorry!! My Appologies!!! No offence intended!!!
> 
> I just noticed in the photo the red on the top tube appears to be scratched, mine has no scratches that would be noticeable in a photo from that distance.... Id happily post photos, but am now in Japan with the frame in storage in Canada...
> 
> Thanks for your help and advice!!!


i was just joking. more a jab at Hickey then anything else. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Probably the best frameset I ever had.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

If it's "EASILY the best riding frame I have ever been on" there ain't nothin' to talk about!
Just ride the bike and don't be worrin' about what it's worth.
You can't enjoy money but you can enjoy the bike.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Both Dave's and Steve's bar tape look slippery! What groupos are/were you guys using?


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

dmar836 said:


> Both Dave's and Steve's bar tape look slippery! What groupos are/were you guys using?


I had a Dura Ace 7400, and Bennoto "Celo" Bar tape. It had a little texture on it. I like the bennoto tape because you could reuse it. The thing to remember is stems were different then and you had to slide them over the bar. So if you wanted to change the length, you could unwrap the bar, and re wrap it. Try that today with the sticky back tape, You want to change stem length it would cost you a $6 roll of cinelli tape, but now the stems have face plate so it not relavent anymore.

Funny thing is right now I'm using an old school Modolo setup on my commuter bike and I just changed the stem. It's a little long, and I have a stem 1cm shorter, I'm going to wait till the tape is toast to change it . . . oh well whats 1cm?

Yea I'm not sure why, but it I liked it a lot better than any of the Columbus SL, SLX, or TSX frames I have had.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

It's funny how many really great frames aren't worth all that much, and how many mediocre frames with fancy names are worth a lot more than they should be.

For the price of one colnago super you can probably get 2 early 90s serottas. And at least for me, I'd swear up and down that the serotta was by far the better frame.

So don't worry if no one thinks your look is worth anything- let them get in bidding wars over frames with "collector value" while you snap up the ones that actually ride well.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

buck-50 said:


> It's funny how many really great frames aren't worth all that much, and how many mediocre frames with fancy names are worth a lot more than they should be.
> 
> For the price of one colnago super you can probably get 2 early 90s serottas. And at least for me, I'd swear up and down that the serotta was by far the better frame.
> 
> So don't worry if no one thinks your look is worth anything- let them get in bidding wars over frames with "collector value" while you snap up the ones that actually ride well.


Yes I remember riding the first Serotta Colorado back in 88, or 89. I think for most people it just had the wrong sticker on it. It had a True Temper sticker, and not a Columbus SLX. At the time I had just sank all my money into a Concord with all C-Record. The performance of the true temper tubing with the conical downtube and Dura Ace ran circles around my bike at the time, but it's taken 20 years to admit that. Someone wanted to buy the concord so I sold it, and we got a screaming deal when Look closed out those 753 frames. If I remember right I think I paid around $500. Besides that color scheme they also had a metalic silver.


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't know about just the frame set, but last Oct there was a complete LOOK 753 on eBay that sold for $850. It has mix and match Campy components. I will buy another frame set for $300-$400 in a heartbeat. Yeah, it is has an amazing ride quality.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I found some pics of my LOOK.....I think I'll take it for a ride this weekend

In 1987 La Vie Claire switched to Dura Ace from Campy... The pedals on mine aren't correct as they are from 1990....Everything else is correct for 1987


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> I found some pics of my LOOK.....I think I'll take it for a ride this weekend
> 
> In 1987 La Vie Claire switched to Dura Ace from Campy... The pedals on mine aren't correct as they are from 1990....Everything else is correct for 1987


I can see why. At that time the DA 7400 technology was miles ahead of campy's C-Record to my dismay. In fact I don't think Campy caught up with the DA 7400 untill they made their ergo-9 speed system.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

CurbDestroyer said:


> I can see why. At that time the DA 7400 technology was miles ahead of campy's C-Record to my dismay. In fact I don't think Campy caught up with the DA 7400 untill they made their ergo-9 speed system.


I liked the early Ergos. I ran em labeled Sachs... New Success was good stuff!

I don't think I've ever seen a La Vie Claire frame in person. Pretty bike.

I'm still kicking myself for not buying the Mitsubishi Rayon (webbed lugs, etc) carbon frame labeled LeMond! Oh well.

M


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> I found some pics of my LOOK.....I think I'll take it for a ride this weekend
> 
> In 1987 La Vie Claire switched to Dura Ace from Campy... The pedals on mine aren't correct as they are from 1990....Everything else is correct for 1987



Thats gorgeous man!!!!


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are two recent photos of mine.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave,

If that bike were my size, I'd sneak into your house and steal it.

Still miss my Bob Jackson 753 that broke. Had an identical component spec to your Look too. Magic carpet ride.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

these la vie claire looks are stunning bikes that push all the right buttons. you guys are pretty darn lucky blokes,imo.

oh,btw,dave.... your bike *IS* my size.....hmmmm......

k


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Also I think it's important to note; because you can't really tell by the picture, The frames have a light Pearlescent coating.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

CurbDestroyer said:


> Also I think it's important to note; because you can't really tell by the picture, The frames have a light Pearlescent coating.



yes they do and they are very difficult to touch up....


----------



## fiddlr40 (Sep 18, 2007)

Those are beautiful, and pretty unique. What was the model number of the Look made of 753? They switched to lugged CF by 1990 or so didn't they?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

fiddlr40 said:


> Those are beautiful, and pretty unique. What was the model number of the Look made of 753? They switched to lugged CF by 1990 or so didn't they?



There wasn't a model number for the 753 frames..They were the first venture for LOOK into frames....In 1988 they came out with the carbon KG86... even that frame was a re-badged TVT.


----------



## fiddlr40 (Sep 18, 2007)

I heard from one source that they were made by Scapin, but I also so another source saying they were made by Cyfac. I guess that is still a bit of a mystery? 

If anyone has a 58 or 60 they don't want, let me know.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Agree...I don't know if we will ever find out...It's one of those mysteries


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

If anyone has a 56 they don't want (are you reading this abarth), let me know.

BTW - the 73.5 is the STA / the 73 is the HTA on the 56.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

_Very_ gorgeous bikes. I remember lusting after one of these back in the Hinault-LeMond days.

You guys are lucky. 
.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

pdh777 said:


> If anyone has a 56 they don't want (are you reading this abarth), let me know.
> 
> BTW - the 73.5 is the STA / the 73 is the HTA on the 56.


Thanks for confirming!!!


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

pdh777 said:


> If anyone has a 56 they don't want (are you reading this abarth), let me know.
> 
> BTW - the 73.5 is the STA / the 73 is the HTA on the 56.


Hehehe, sorry my is a 57cm, guess it is too big...


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

That is so beautiful


----------



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

abarth said:


> Here are two recent photos of mine.




what groupet are you using to be able to use those shifters? I have downtube shifters on mine and would really like to upgrade the. thanks.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

snchin said:


> what groupet are you using to be able to use those shifters? I have downtube shifters on mine and would really like to upgrade the. thanks.


Campy ergos in the pics are 8 speed up till late '90s when the internals are modified to support 9 spd. Any grouppo designed for 8 spd will work with 8 spd version and any grouppo designed for 9 spd will work with the 9 spd version. Personally I would bypass either option and go direclty to 10 or 11 because new these days 8 and 9 spd parts often cost more than the 10 spd stuff.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Duegi Shoes!*



CurbDestroyer said:


> Probably the best frameset I ever had.


Those shoes were the best I evar! I'd still be riding clips and straps if I could get a hold of their cleats.


----------



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

deleted


----------



## snchin (Aug 10, 2009)

orbeamike said:


> Campy ergos in the pics are 8 speed up till late '90s when the internals are modified to support 9 spd. Any grouppo designed for 8 spd will work with 8 spd version and any grouppo designed for 9 spd will work with the 9 spd version. Personally I would bypass either option and go direclty to 10 or 11 because new these days 8 and 9 spd parts often cost more than the 10 spd stuff.



i've only got a 6 speed casette. looks like will have to change quite a number of stuff then...sigh


----------



## fiddlr40 (Sep 18, 2007)

The price keeps dropping on this: 
https://cgi.ebay.com/Look-Equipe-Be...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item45f1292144










Tempting but a little too big for me.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

It'll be worth it for the components soon


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

$900 and still no taker. If he drops it to $700, it'll be worth it just for the components.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

I finally picked one of these up in my size. Bought it on ebay and the pics are blurry but it seems like it will be a gem. My Equipe has a mix of C Record and Mavic parts with 1st gen Chorus brakes. I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## dbomfim (Jul 7, 2009)

bushpig said:


> I finally picked one of these up in my size. Bought it on ebay and the pics are blurry but it seems like it will be a gem. My Equipe has a mix of C Record and Mavic parts with 1st gen Chorus brakes. I can't wait to try it out!



The 52 from Irvine? I was bidding on it, too. It's too small for me, but I was going to hang the frame on my wall.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

Yep. My size and it turned out to be a great price.


----------



## Matty-T (Aug 16, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> I found some pics of my LOOK.....I think I'll take it for a ride this weekend
> 
> In 1987 La Vie Claire switched to Dura Ace from Campy... The pedals on mine aren't correct as they are from 1990....Everything else is correct for 1987


These photo's look totally awesome! I remember when I started racing in the late 80's one of the 'A' graders in our club had one of these Look 753 frames in team colours and I was always lusting after it. I feel the same today seeing thes photos!

Actually, I'm new to this retro bike scene and I think I have just found my new hobby - I'm going to try to collect enough parts off e-bay to build up one of these babies!

So first question: Does anyone have a full component spec for La Vie Claire's 1987 bikes? Not just that they ran Dura-ace 7400, but what bars, stem, seat, seatpost and rims etc?


----------



## Matty-T (Aug 16, 2010)

slegros said:


> Does anyone have any info on these? I used to have the geometry in an old look brochure that I have since lost.


I have the 1999 Look brochure at home but that's at least 10 years too late for you.


----------

